# tusc river this morning 6-27



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i decided to fish the Tusc for an hour this morning till it was time for my doctors appointment, tried a new area from 9 am to 10 am !!! the river was HOT..........within 10 minutes i landed a 14 inch smallie on a black clacker buzzbait ...............about 10 minutes later i landed a skinny 18 inch saugeye on a smoke with red flake 4 inch gitzit tube ............... also caught a 13 inch largemouth on a new soft plastic bait that i tried (a shaw grigsby "sweet beav" 4 inch in a watermelon color with red flake !! i also hooked into a big fish, that i think was a pike, it hit on a mustard colored bitsy tube and almost immediately bit my line off !!! :x 

MAN ........i hope this spot stays HOT for Sunday morning !!!! :shock:


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

The way the river is now the wind is blowing the river upwind! We ate the eyes from last weekend and they tasted like mud.I'll still fish it but all the fish go back. Lucky for them!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Good job Brian. The saugeye have been biting good on the Tusc. lately.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Good to know you're getting some fish. May give the smallies a try this weekend.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

tcba1987, do you know Roy Huff? Does anybody keep fish from the tusc or mainly catch and release, reason I ask is I see you caught a saugeye. Good eating fish usually stocked I thought.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ALL of my fish from the Tusc are catch, photograph and release !!! the fish are too valuable of a resource to eat any of them, i remember when i was younger when all you could catch from the Tusc was carp , suckers and catfish !!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I grew up next to the Tusc. in Canal Fulton back in the 70's and we were afraid to eat anything out of there due to all the toxins and raw sewage that the river was known for back then. PPG out of Barberton was the biggest contributor of chemical waste and the water had a very strange color and odor. As kids, we were under the impression that you could practically get eye cancer just looking at the water too long.  I know that major improvements have been made over the years, but I still don't know if I would eat anything out of there. Certain areas of the Tusc. are great saugeye and pike producers, not to mention good numbers of smallmouth, largemouth and catfish. I haven't fished it in years, but for me anyway it would stictly be C&R.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

20 years ago I wouldn't eat anything from there but it's cleaned up a lot from then. We've kept perch,crappie and eyes and didn't notice anything different about them. I'm thinking this low muddy water has something to do with why the last ones tasted bad. Most of the fish we do keep are caught when it's cold,fall ,winter and early spring. There's more fish in the river then most people think so keeping a few isn't going to hurt anything but as long as I get to Erie and my freezer is full really have no need to keep what i catch from the river.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i fished the Tusc this morning from 9 till noon with my son Josh, fishing was slow. i landed 3 different fish.............. a 8 inch rockbass on a baby beaver soft plastic bait ...................a 15 inch channel cat and a 8 inch bluegill on a small bill norman crankbait (chartruese) !!! josh caught a SMALL pike about 18 inches long on a bomber shallow running crankbait (chartruese). :G


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

All Eyes, I grew up in Barberton and that is why I asked about the tusc, strange color and odor in the tusc up here. Although I heard it was cleaner down south, very impressed with some of the fish I have seen coming from there. Every one I know only fished tusc only for carp, this was 20 years ago though, hopefully things have changed for the better. Its not to often that happens.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

your right brian the river is hot.we have been getting flats and nice channels right now. caught 16 flats the last 3 times out and 8 nice channels,chubs are their favorites.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i havent had much luck with the flatties this year Husky !!! i did recently rediscover a old spot that is DEEP and the guys ive been fishing with have been pulling 2-3 flatties a night out of there so maybe i will start catching a few soon !!! YEP..............chubs are the ticket for sure !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ive been slaying the cats on the Tusc too...I have been catching all of mine on chubs too, but I havent been useing big chubs...


----------

